# en faire office (de)



## KITTY85

Hola!!

No sé como traducir esto... a ver si me podeis ayudar!!

"A pantin, dans le mosquée aussi, ou du moins, *dans le local bricolé qui en fait office*, installé dans le Serpentin, la séparation des sexes est la règle"

Muchas gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## josepbadalona

en el local arreglado que sirve de mezquita
("arreglado", no es la palabra exacta: "bricolé" significa "chapuceado")


----------



## KITTY85

Muchas graciass!! Lo siento si no he respondido a vuestras propuestas cuando me habéis respondido, pero es que tenía un encargo de traducción y he tenido que hacerlo a contrareloj. Me habéis ayudado muchiisimo, en especial josepbadalona, que ha respondido a muchas de mis dudas . Muchisimas gracias a todos!! Un saludo!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Otra posibilidadpara no utilizar chapuceado que suena mal): 

En Pantin, en la mezquita, o por lo menos en el local adaptado/acondicionado para esa función/para esa finalidad e implantado en el Serpentin, la separación de sexos también es la regla.


----------



## josepbadalona

Suena mal "chapuceado" , por eso lo puse entre paréntesis, pero el texto dice "bricolé" que es voluntariamente despectivo (hecho mal y deprisa con lo que estaba a mano)
edit : y quizás también "que hacía de mezquita"


----------



## Paciente

Una propuesta :

"en el local precariamente acomodado/apañado que les servía de mezquita"


----------



## GURB

La traducción de "bricolé" siempre plantea problemas.
Otra posibilidad:... _en el local, mal que bien acondicionado, que hace las veces de mezquita..._


----------



## Tina.Irun

al final, es únicamente un problema de sonoridad ya que chapuza/s se utiliza mucho pero chapucear o chapuceado no suenan bien.


----------



## sirenuca86

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola buenas, tenia una duda a la hora de traducir:

_"Son corps a fait office de bouclier et protégé..." bla bla

_Creo q se traduce por: "su cuerpo hizo de escudo y protegió.../protegiendo a"

me lo podeis confirmar?
Gracias


----------



## FranParis

Te lo confirmo..


----------



## Tina.Irun

También se puede decir: _le sirvió de escudo_.

Pondría, en francés: ...a fait office de bouclier et a protégé...


----------



## FranParis

> Con la arcilla roja mezclada con agua, se cubre pacientemente todo el animal (cara, testuz, costillas, lomo, barriga, patas delanteras...) con una capa, que *hará el oficio de escudo protector* e impidiendo que las gotas de pez que se desprenden de las bolas, hieran al animal. Durante este proceso, los mozos inmovilizan al animal, habiendo uno o más sujetando el rabo con el objetivo de evitar movimientos bruscos de la res.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Iglesia said:


> También se puede decir: _le sirvió de escudo_.
> 
> Pondría, en francés: ...a fait office de bouclier et a protégé...



A mí me parece que "faire office de bouclier" se suele traducir generalmente por _servir de escudo.


_


----------



## FranParis

A mi también me parece, Iglesia..


----------



## sirenuca86

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No muy corriente en efecto... pero lo he oído hoy mismo en un telediario (desgraciadamente no recuerdo la frase ). Si entra a formar parte del lenguaje habitual de los periodistas no tardará en generalizarse .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Al hilo de la expresión *faire office de*, hay que saber que la RAE admite tácitamente su uso en español, cual expresión consagrada:



> locución adjetiva.  1. f._ Gram._ La que *hace oficio de* adjetivo. _De tomo y lomo._ _De rechupete._


----------



## albertovidal

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
Hay que comprobar si no hay hilos abiertos antes de abrir uno nuevo.​ 
Buenas noches:
necesitaría ayuda para poder traducir la siguiente oración: *un bon usage. aisément reproductible, des lois élémentaires de la physique, qui explique la présence, dans certains oasis, de constructions en pierre faisant office de capteurs d'eau.*
Gracias por la ayuda, lo que no logro entender es la frase "faisant office de"


----------



## Dentellière

abertovidal said:


> Buenas noches:
> necesitaría ayuda para poder traducir la siguiente oración: *un bon usage. aisément reproductible, des lois élémentaires de la physique, qui explique la présence, dans certains oasis, de constructions en pierre faisant office de capteurs d'eau.*
> Gracias por la ayuda, lo que no logro entender es la frase "faisant office de"


 


_A manera de_
_Que sirven como/ Sirviendo de_
_Que cumplen el papel de / Cumpliendo el papel de_


en ese camino...


----------



## albertovidal

Dentellière said:


> _A manera de_
> _Que sirven como/ Sirviendo de_
> _Que cumplen el papel de / Cumpliendo el papel de_
> 
> 
> en ese camino...


 _*Muchas gracias. Está clarísimo!*_


----------



## Fervellasverzas

Hola a todos:
Otra posibilidad para traducir "faire office de" es "hacer las veces de".
Saludos.


----------



## albertovidal

Fervellasverzas said:


> Hola a todos:
> Otra posibilidad para traducir "faire office de" es "hacer las veces de".
> Saludos.


_*Cumplir el papel de.
Espero que te sirva
*_


----------



## Tinou86

*Nueva pregunta*
*hilos unidos*​

Hola todos,

Quería traducir la expresión "faire office de bonne élève". No sé si existe algo similar en español. El contexto podría ser el siguiente : La France fait office de bon élève parmi les pays européens.

Si alguien puede ayudarme. Muchas gracias.


----------



## chlapec

Quizás, "se comporta como un alumno aventajado".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

- desempeña el papel

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

